# M25 cat killer...



## pixie27 (24 April 2017)

Always see these reports pop up on Facebook, but don't tend to read them as I just get too upset. However, a local vets posted an update saying that three disembowelled cats were handed in to them over the weekend. They think it's either the same guy, or a copycat. 

The attacks are in the next town to us, and I'm panicking a bit. Cat only goes out during the day, and we live in a very quiet area with lots of families, dogs and cats about. OH is normally at home in the day but is away this week, so isn't around to keep an eye on things. 

I don't know whether I should just lock the cat in? I really don't want to as he'd get pretty upset (even though all he does is go and sit in a bush opposite our back door...), but I don't want to risk him getting caught.

Surely I'm overreacting, right?! Especially as he's in at night anyway, and from what I can tell most of the attacks happen at night? A lot of the comments on the FB page are very very judgey towards people who are still letting their cats out...


----------



## Roxylola (24 April 2017)

I'd keep him in unless you are there personally


----------



## hackneylass2 (25 April 2017)

me too, I would keep him in, better he's upset than fall into the hands of this psycho.


----------



## twiggy2 (25 April 2017)

Can you let us know what vets it was please?


----------



## Alec Swan (25 April 2017)

I'm now wondering why anyone would take a disemboweled cat to a vet.  All a bit late I'd have thought.  I'm not making light of it,  I just think it's a strange thing for anyone to do.

Alec.


----------



## pixie27 (25 April 2017)

twiggy, it was Kynoch Vets, there were a few cats handed in around Bracknell over the weekend. 

Alec, I assume it was on the advice of the police/whoever they spoke to? I'm not sure where else I'd take a dead cat in that state... rather there though, than being put in a bin!


----------



## Blanche (25 April 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I'm now wondering why anyone would take a disemboweled cat to a vet.  All a bit late I'd have thought.  I'm not making light of it,  I just think it's a strange thing for anyone to do.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from evidence and what was possibly used on the cats, I would take a dead cat to the vets to check for a microchip.


----------



## deicinmerlyn (25 April 2017)

I think they were be-headed not disembowelled.  Kynochs worked with the organisation South Norwood Animal Rescue and Liberty (SNARL) who are investigating the cat attacks and confirmed they had not died from natural causes as some reported had been mutilated by foxes or other animals probably after death occurred.


----------



## pixie27 (25 April 2017)

deicinmerlyn said:



			I think they were be-headed not disembowelled.  Kynochs worked with the organisation South Norwood Animal Rescue and Liberty (SNARL) who are investigating the cat attacks and confirmed they had not died from natural causes as some reported had been mutilated by foxes or other animals probably after death occurred.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sorry that's what I meant. Was reading up on SNARL's page the other day - terrifying stuff, but what amazing people to devote so much time to keeping people's cats safe.


----------

